# A morning walk in the jungle



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm back to jungle again....and alone. This time I met a beautiful bird called Malkoha & also an almost dead flying gecko. It was just a normal survey trip to find the route to a small mountain near my home.

A small waterfall:










Green jungle.










Waterfall.










Tranquility.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Suspension bridge



















I was so lucky to meet this beautiful bird called "Rufous-bellied Malkoha" (_Phaenicophaeus sumatranus_) in the Kerangas forest. It is sun-bathing on a sandy trail:










Rufous-bellied Malkoha










A flying gecko (_Ptychozoon horsfieldii_). Note: flying gecko can not fly but it can glide from one tree to another nearby tree.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

The flying gecko is almost dead, probably attacked by the skink (below it):










The legs. Flying gacko got wide flap of skin along the flanks, limbs & neck.










A ground skink (_Mabuya multifasciata_)










spider:










A leafhopper.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

The tiny leafless orchid:










Close-up:



















The flowers of jungle_ Ixora_:










Bracket fungi (_Ganoderma_ sp.)










Fungi:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

The winged fruits of a Dipterocarp tree:










More coming up.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Any of those pics could be a post-card, or even used in a National Geographic. Great shots!

-Dave


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Astounding images. Just astounding. That bridge is fantastic. I had to show my husband those pictures because he appreciates that sort of thing. I envy you.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks davemonkey & sunstar for viewing my pictures.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey JungleMike,

Unbelievable pictures. You're a natural. Like Dave said, you should think about sending them to National Geographic.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

great photos here is boston all there is is city streets and buildings i wish i lived next to a jungle :O


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

It must be amazing to live in a place like that, thank you for the pictures.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks all for viewing my pictures....


----------



## harmonyacre (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW!! Your pictures are just beautiful!! Nice work!!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

harmonyacre said:


> WOW!! Your pictures are just beautiful!! Nice work!!


Thanks...


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------

